# PHP Unter Suse 7.2 Installieren?



## HiGhLaNdEr (17. Februar 2002)

HI, ich brauche eine einfache anleitung zum installlieren von PHP unter Suse 7.2 Linux, brauche ich da programme?
Bitte eine komplette einfache anleitung posten.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (19. Februar 2002)

Dies sollte Dir weiterhelfen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7822


----------



## TheVirus (28. Februar 2002)

Ok das ist der Normale weg. Aber ich glaube PHP, MySQL und Apache sind alle im Suse package schon drin. Einfach yast starten und auf den CDs stöbern.

So Long
TheVirus


----------

